# Kandi to the Suns?!



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well I couldn't help but get a smurk out of seeing that Kandi is gonna work out for the suns and he is paying.... Man was a dissapointment.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We're not Phoenix, so we shouldn't worry.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

its a perfect fit really, the suns dont have a legitament centre on the team and he'll go there cheap.

glad we got rid of him when we did though

i just know he'll put up some ok numbers on the suns and steve nash will be hailed as the all mighty who can make any scrub good.... again  lol


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well he didnt exactly make Skita out to be the player people thought he would be when drafted... Kandi should either retire or play somewhere where they don't have good teams...


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Nash can't make you look good if you don't get in the game!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lol yeah this is true.
really scraping the barrel of FA's now


----------



## Mugatu (Sep 14, 2006)

What's funny to me is that Kandi says it's not about the money anymore - especially at this stage in his career. He's looking to be competitive. LOL. What a clown.

Of all the teams, he chooses the Suns. Why? Because just about every player who goes there gets their stats inflated and get huge contracts after. Too bad Kandi could never put up anything that will allow a GM to give him a fat contract. Too bad, really.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

sorry guys, the fools are the t wolves, kandi was an expiring deal... trading him was retarded.... i'll be blount... oh wait... yes thats the "clown" you are stuck with now

kandi has talent folks... he is just lazy. if he decides he wants to play.. the suns should gamble on him with a vet min. deal.... he thought he was 7 footer and he could easily get another contract, he was wrong... and to keep getting a paycheck he knows he has to get motivated.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> sorry guys, the fools are the t wolves, kandi was an expiring deal... trading him was retarded.... i'll be blount... oh wait... yes thats the "clown" you are stuck with now


And we're quite happily stuck with that "clown". 



nbanoitall said:


> kandi has talent folks... he is just lazy. if he decides he wants to play.. the suns should gamble on him with a vet min. deal.... he thought he was 7 footer and he could easily get another contract, he was wrong... and to keep getting a paycheck he knows he has to get motivated.


I'd rather have an untalented hustling player than Kandi. And I think you're overrating his talent. Even a motivated Kandi is a backup caliber player.


----------



## Mugatu (Sep 14, 2006)

nbanoitall said:


> sorry guys, the fools are the t wolves, kandi was an expiring deal... trading him was retarded.... i'll be blount... oh wait... yes thats the "clown" you are stuck with now
> 
> kandi has talent folks...*he is just lazy*. if he decides he wants to play.. the suns should gamble on him with a vet min. deal.... he thought he was 7 footer and he could easily get another contract, he was wrong... and to keep getting a paycheck he knows he has to get motivated.


Umm...yeah, that's the story of his life. One lazy clown. Yeah, the Wolves are the fools for not wanting to keep a lazy NBA player. They traded him and used him (Kandi) as an integral part of the trade which netted them Ricky Davis and Mark Blount.



> and to keep getting a paycheck he knows he has to get motivated


I've heard that one before...

Now I'm starting to wonder who the real clown is - Kandiman or nbanoitall? :biggrin:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Mugatu said:


> Umm...yeah, that's the story of his life. One lazy clown. Yeah, the Wolves are the fools for not wanting to keep a lazy NBA player. They traded him and used him (Kandi) as an integral part of the trade which netted them Ricky Davis and Mark Blount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see remember I never called you a clown..... it would be foolish to pay him big money... we are talking about a non-guaranteed contract here. My kandi point was the timberwolves were clowns for not just letting his contract expire... and there are plenty of people that share my point of view.... that Mark Blount and Ricky "triple double" Davis aren't taking the Twolves anywhere


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> see remember I never called you a clown..... it would be foolish to pay him big money... we are talking about a non-guaranteed contract here. My kandi point was the timberwolves were clowns for not just letting his contract expire... and there are plenty of people that share my point of view.... that Mark Blount and Ricky "triple double" Davis aren't taking the Twolves anywhere


If the Wolves would've let Kandi expire they would be left with .... ..... .... :uhoh: .... .... .... .... at center. Like I said, we're quite happy with Mark Blount. Sure Blount and Davis aren't gonna take the team anywhere, but neither were Wally and Kandi.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> Ricky "triple double" Davis


 :rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

socco said:


> If the Wolves would've let Kandi expire they would be left with .... ..... .... :uhoh: .... .... .... .... at center. Like I said, we're quite happy with Mark Blount. Sure Blount and Davis aren't gonna take the team anywhere, but neither were Wally and Kandi.


expiring contracts have value for a reason, youd be better under the cap. now trading away wally, hudson and jaric for expiring deals would have been smart. but that boston wolves trade made no sense whatsoever for you guys.

youd have been better of to not take the blount contract and sign Wright... he's not making that much, the hawks got a good deal with him. 

with McCants down your front office should be calling rush and wells too. 

Honestly at this point... teams need to start taking the Orlando Magic route.... bye bye Steve Francis... go into rebuild mode. The Magic did a fast rebuild and I really like where they are going.

Now sure the Wolves dont have Dwight Howard, but they do have Foye and McCants, I'd rebuild around that. You just gotta get as much for KG as you can. Right now is a really good time to trade him too............ have you seen the 07 draft. you really cant go wrong if you get in the top 10.

next year is a good year not to make the playoffs. dont think im just picking on the wolves... there are plenty of other teams in the same situation. The 76ers for instance... need to move Webber and AI, and build around AI2. So this isnt just a nugget man kicking the wolf while its down


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> expiring contracts have value for a reason, youd be better under the cap. now trading away wally, hudson and jaric for expiring deals would have been smart. but that boston wolves trade *made no sense whatsoever for you guys*.
> 
> youd have been better of to not take the blount contract and sign Wright... he's not making that much, the hawks got a good deal with him.
> 
> ...


You're forgetting we Traded Olowakandi and Wally Szczerbiak for Ricky Davis and Mark Blount basically which means, we traded an expiring contract and one of the worst contracts in the NBA (we traded Wally when his value was highest) for a bad contract and a great contract on a player who is only 26 years old.


----------



## Mugatu (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes. Expiring contracts are highly valued. Had the Wolves let Kandi's contract expire they would have had and entire $5 mill or so come off the books...just to remain OVER the cap. Thus, not being able to do anything this season except use the MLE (which was used in full on Mike James).


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> expiring contracts have value for a reason, youd be better under the cap. now trading away wally, hudson and jaric for expiring deals would have been smart. but that boston wolves trade made no sense whatsoever for you guys.


And the Wolves aren't under the cap, and have no plans to be under the cap for a long time. Maybe that's why we traded Kandi. You don't have a player like KG on your team and try to be under the cap at the same time. And no, trading everybody on the team for expiring contracts wouldn't be a good idea.



nbanoitall said:


> youd have been better of to not take the blount contract and sign Wright... he's not making that much, the hawks got a good deal with him.


Having Blount didn't affect our ability to sign Wright. And we actually were trying to sign him, and it looked like a deal would get done right before Atlanta jumped in.



nbanoitall said:


> Honestly at this point... teams need to start taking the Orlando Magic route.... bye bye Steve Francis... go into rebuild mode. The Magic did a fast rebuild and I really like where they are going.
> 
> Now sure the Wolves dont have Dwight Howard, but they do have Foye and McCants, I'd rebuild around that. You just gotta get as much for KG as you can. Right now is a really good time to trade him too............ have you seen the 07 draft. you really cant go wrong if you get in the top 10.


There's only one team in the NBA that would even take Francis, regardless of what they had to give up. And that's the same team that's paying $140Mil for a group who will be lucky to win 30 games. There isn't a team in the league that wouldn't do anything it took to get Garnett. Those two scenarios are not comparable.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

socco said:


> And the Wolves aren't under the cap, and have no plans to be under the cap for a long time. Maybe that's why we traded Kandi. You don't have a player like KG on your team and try to be under the cap at the same time. And no, trading everybody on the team for expiring contracts wouldn't be a good idea.
> 
> 
> Having Blount didn't affect our ability to sign Wright. And we actually were trying to sign him, and it looked like a deal would get done right before Atlanta jumped in.
> ...


Who said trade everyone on the team for expiring deals. trading mccants and foye... and garnett for expiring deals would be retarded.

Having Blount did affect your ability. Wright just went to a place that needed a starting center.

There are teams in the league that wouldnt do anything to get Garnett. Garnett isnt worth lebron, kobe, carmelo, wade, etc. 

You are puting words in my mouth...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> expiring contracts have value for a reason, youd be better under the cap. now trading away wally, hudson and jaric for expiring deals would have been smart. but that boston wolves trade made no sense whatsoever for you guys.
> 
> youd have been better of to not take the blount contract and sign Wright... he's not making that much, the hawks got a good deal with him.
> 
> ...


they dont have value to the wolves, for us to have enough money for a good signing we would have to let a lot of players go via FA with their expiring deals leaving us with very little depth.
we are over tha cap, and theres no intention at the moment of being otherwise.
Blount is a better player than wright, and Lo doesnt have that long left in his career, not as many seasons as blount anyway, i would take mark starting over wright at center all day.
i dont understant why you would trade garnett and then hope you can build around unknowns, foye hasnt stepped on the court yet, mccants is down, and building around a draft pick you havnt even made yet is just rediculous.
if they havnt been able to build a team around KG (which they should have) what makes you think they will be able to build around anyone else?
Garnett is one of the great players in the game, still top 5 in the league easily if you ask me, you couldnt hope for a better player now, or to be drafted that you could build a team around.
hes shown that with help he can carry a team deep into the playoffs.
i dont mind the boston deal, we lost our shooter which really hurt last season but now we have james so ricky driving to the basket is fine with me and it at least put a servicable center next to KG.
if james, foye, hudson and griffin can play at the level they should the wolves could be contending for a mid playoffs spot and surprising a lot of people.
the team with a very similar feel about it went to the WCF, injuries and all


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Let's see. Suppose we gave up Wally and Kandi for only Ricky, Marcus, Justin, and not Mark. Then we were without a center. Eddie G wasn't the man to do that. Actually Mark's the best scoring center we had in a quite while. Yeah, expiring contracts... but that's the Wolves. They don't necessarily mean anything. They're doomed since back then anyway.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> Who said trade everyone on the team for expiring deals. trading mccants and foye... and garnett for expiring deals would be retarded.


Wally, Hudson, Jaric, and Garnett pretty much is everyone.



nbanoitall said:


> Having Blount did affect your ability. Wright just went to a place that needed a starting center.


He went to a place that paid him twice what the Wolves could. If a starting spot was so important, why would he have been so close to signing here for such a small salary?



nbanoitall said:


> There are teams in the league that wouldnt do anything to get Garnett. Garnett isnt worth lebron, kobe, carmelo, wade, etc.


You don't understand my point about the difference in value between Steve Francis and Kevin Garnett?


----------

